# Emergency C-Section



## Tigeress (May 19, 2009)

I thought i would share today's event with you all, just In case it goes to help others. I will start 10 days ago when my queen started to loose a bloody mucus, i spoke to the vet who said she was getting ready to give birth. Last night i noticed she was very restless and did not seem happy, so called the vet again. They took her in straight away, for an emergency c-section, thinking all the kittens had died. Unfortunately all but one had. When tigeress came around from her opp, the vet tried to introduce her to her new kitten, but she immediately rejected it. Thankfully i have 2 teenage daughters who are willing and ready to help with 2 hourly feeding.

Now we have a health little kitten and are ready to embark on helping it grow into a strong healthy cat.

I hope to keep you up to date on it's progress. If anyone has any help or support for us we would greatly welcome it.

Thanks for listening
Tigeress mum and surrogate mother.


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

Oh no!! sorry for your loses.
Look forward to hearing updates on the one little kitty thou hope mum is doing well too


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

Make sure the kitten is kept warm.
Make sure the kitten is toileting well and not constipated. Some times they need enemas to clear the bowel.
If it goes off its feed seek help as they quickly become dehydrated.
If it inhales milk, they may need antibiotics to make sure they do not get pneumonia.
If their bottom gets sore, use some sort of ointment to prevent nappy rash.

Weigh daily with a scales accurate to the g to assess progress.

HAND REARING KITTENS - a good link.

Good luck.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

All the above is good advice - especially keeping the baby warm. Would suggest you also put a soft toy in with it so it has something to cuddle up with when in the pen as it has no siblings.

Do keep us advised as to progress.


----------



## Tigeress (May 19, 2009)

Hi Lauren,
Thank you so much for the link, :thumbup1: i have been reading it since 4.45 this morning, feeling very tired after our first nights feeding, still struggling to get back to sleep. Kitty still has not been to the loo, but have now read that i need to stimulate that motion. Lets hope it happens soon. I will defiantly be referring back to that site on a regular bases. Right i am off to see if kitty will let me have 2 more hours sleep. !:skep:
Thanks again
Aisha xx


----------



## Tigeress (May 19, 2009)

I have added pics of our new born!


----------



## irishemma (Apr 18, 2009)

OMG, that is just too sweet! How adorable - Good Luck with hand raising it!


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Gosh you are in for a very tough time. Why not post where you are, someone just might have a foster mother available especially since it's only the one kitten and would fit in easily with a small litter.

Liz


----------



## bluechip (Dec 26, 2008)

well this is what happened kind of to my girl, i took her to the vets when she was just seven weeks pregnant got told it was a mucus discharge take her home, then a two weeks later she exploded and lots of blood and puss came out all kittens but one died but sadly the live kitten was to young and this also died couple of hours later.

so i think the fact you have one kitten from it is fab.

good luck and look forward to hearing from you on how kitten and mum are doing and you never know she might get interested in the baby as she gets better.


----------



## Tigeress (May 19, 2009)

Hi Bluechip,

I am sorry to hear of your loss, it is sad when these things happen.

Thankfully our baby seemed to get the lions share due to it's siblings dyeing. This has made our kitty very strong. Also mum was full tearm if not overdue. It is also responding well to being human reared and drinking and emptying well.
Unfortunately mum and aunty are still wanting nothing to do with the little one, so it is almost certain it will be down to me. I just hope as kitty grows, they will accept it into the house hold. If not i may have to re-home someone, which will also be a great shame.
Lets hope things workout :001_unsure:

Take care Aisha xx


----------



## bluechip (Dec 26, 2008)

Tigeress said:


> Hi Bluechip,
> 
> I am sorry to hear of your loss, it is sad when these things happen.
> 
> ...


good luck and i think you are doing a fab job as it is hard to bring up a young kitten, thank god for your daughter and keep us all posted will be looking out for you.


----------



## Tigeress (May 19, 2009)

We have had a breakthrough, with shear will and determination on my part, i have managed to get tigeress to sit with kitty. She has been allowing kitty to suckle, but does not have much milk. As there is only one kitty, it will not be able to stimulate much milk alone, so we are still syringe feeding.

Unfortunately, tigeress still needs pushing to go back to sit with kitty, but does seem more concerned for it now. We are hoping the more time they spend together, the more she will bond?

I will keep you updated.

Aisha xx


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

Tigeress said:


> I have added pics of our new born!


O my goodness, how tiny!! absolutely precious. I hope little kitty will manage to grow big and strong soon. Sorry to hear that mummy cat has regected the kitten, but i hope she is recovering well from her operation

xxx


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

Tigeress said:


> We have had a breakthrough, with shear will and determination on my part, i have managed to get tigeress to sit with kitty. She has been allowing kitty to suckle, but does not have much milk. As there is only one kitty, it will not be able to stimulate much milk alone, so we are still syringe feeding.
> 
> Unfortunately, tigeress still needs pushing to go back to sit with kitty, but does seem more concerned for it now. We are hoping the more time they spend together, the more she will bond?
> 
> ...


Sorry just seen this.

I really hope Tigeress manages to accept her kitten in time xx


----------



## Tigeress (May 19, 2009)

I have wonderful news for you all this morning! 
Tigeress has finally submitted and accepted kitty :thumbup:
She is now attending kitty when called and has been in the nest with it all night. I knew once she got her heard around it she would make a good mum.
She has also started to bath and sort out it's toilet needs. 
I have reduced the amount of feeds we are giving, to 5ml every 4 to 6 hours, it must be working as kitty put on a massive 10g in 24 hours. Went from 120g to 130g.
I am so pleased and here is mum and kitty reunited.
Will still give you all updates, and thank you all for your support
:001_wub:
Aisha, Tigeress and kitty no name. We are waiting to see the gender first!
xxxxx


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh that is so sweet.


----------



## Heavenleigh (Apr 22, 2009)

Wonderful news and great piccies, keep us updated i love to hear how mum and baby are getting along.


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Such good news! Really pleased that things have taken such a positive turn for you. Love the pictures  xx


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Brillinat!


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

That's wonderful news


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

O that is good news. Once you are sure it's working you can stop feeding the baby, which will do you a lot of good!

Liz


----------



## Tigeress (May 19, 2009)

lizward said:


> O that is good news. Once you are sure it's working you can stop feeding the baby, which will do you a lot of good!
> 
> Liz


Oh yes liz!
We did not feed last night and kitty is now 156g so mum seems to be giving it what it needs! Thank goodness, coz sleep depravation can do weird and not so wonderful things to you!
Take care Aisha xx


----------



## Tigeress (May 19, 2009)

Quick update! 
Kitty now has the name Lucky, and has been deemed to be a boy, and boy oh boy what a little fatty he has become.
Tigeress is doing a fantastic job and lucky is now a little whopper, so much so that when you hold him he can barely move for all the goodness mum has fed him.
I will take some pics in the morning so you can all see. She is now coming on command and attending to his every whimper, she even follows him around when he is out with us. She can get a bit uptight with us holding him, and she will go to the nest and meow until we bring him back. So all in all she is doing a fab job. :thumbup:
Will keep you all updated as he grows and like i said pop some pics on tomorrow.
TAke care all Aisha xx


----------



## Carmela (May 9, 2009)

Congratulations im so pleased to hear this, what a fantastic kitty!! Cant wait for photos!!!


----------



## Tigeress (May 19, 2009)

Sorry you have had to wait, here are the latest pics of fatty, i maen Lucky


----------



## charliegirl1983 (May 2, 2009)

awwwwww so beautiful


----------



## bimbleweb (Apr 15, 2009)

What a gorgeous kitten, but Mum is a looker too 
It must have been very hard work getting the little one to where it is now. Well done! X


----------



## kayburdett (May 30, 2009)

I love a story with a happy ending that is just fab


----------



## sootisox (Apr 23, 2009)

What a fantastic result! Looks like the wee guy and mum are thriving, well done you and your fur-babies ..... time for you to take a well earned rest, sit back and enjoy.

J xx


----------

